# Windowns stenciled on plexiglass



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Has anyone painted/ stenciled the window parts on plexiglass put them in the hole made for a window? 

What about doors ?

JJ


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

JJ I have a Spanish chapel on my work top. I thought and tried what you are asking. I was,nt happy with the out come. So, I have bought some sheets Overhead projector transparency. I have located a site that has coloured stained glass windows to download. My intention now, is to resize the downloads. Hot laminate the result, then place them in the window holes( with a light inside behind them)
BTW, I have an ordinary ink jet printer.


----------



## hcampbell (Jan 2, 2008)

I used glass, masked off the window panes and sprayed.
I'm happy with the result.. I'll try to get a few pictures today.

Harvey C.


----------



## R.W. Marty (Jan 2, 2008)

I have used glass for this. Masked the glass and cut the mullion strips out and spray painted them then removed the tape leaving clear window panes. I placed the painted side on the inside of the buildings.

Some have been out for as long as 8 years now with no problems. Some in the west facing sides are starting to peel a little from the extreme heat.

Takes a little time but looks and works well.

Rick


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

> I have bought some sheets Overhead projector transparency. I have located a site that has coloured stained glass windows


Rod,
When I did the stained glass for the clerestory of a coach, I also downloaded the picture and I then printed it on clear labels designed for inkjet printers. The labels were cut to size and stuck onto clear styrene. Worked fine.


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Pete, that's what I want to hear.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

WOW I got more response on this thread than I expected. 

THANKS VERY MUCH GUYS. 

JJ


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Rod,
YOu have the URL for that stained glass site you can download stained glass windows from?


----------



## s-4 (Jan 2, 2008)

John,
Have you ever considered using vinyl graphics to simulate the window frames and panes? I could make you some samples very easily if you give me the dimensions you want to try. The vinyl is the same used on autos, so it is weather and sunlight stable. I tend to buy glossy vinyl, but I can get satin and flat finish if we could agree on a color I would use too.


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

Here you go Jerry.
http://free-stainedglasspatterns.com


----------

